# Is thrush a sign of pregnancy?



## Erin2010

Hello everyone, 
I am currently TTC and period due tomorrow. Boobs a bit sore, feeling a little crampy and tired but apart from that no obvious symptoms of pregnancy as this is how I would usually feel before period.

The strange thing this month was that I got a bad case of thrush a few days after ovulation. I have not had it in years and it took over a week to go. I used canestan cream. Even since its gone I've had a bit of weird whitey discharge and feeling a little itchy now and again. 

Just wondered if anyone has experienced this and if it could be a sign of pregnancy?? I am really hoping it is as I have had two miscarriages and really want a baby! 

Thanks for any advice/help xx


----------



## Andrina

You should get that treated.


----------



## Laurenmomma

I did! I was ntnp with my dd and got thrush which I treated with chemist cream and tablet when my sister sed it's a sign of pregnancy so I tested and got a big fat bfp! I'd take a test but also treat the thrush as well! x


----------



## mbch

I got it about 2-4 days past ovulation this cycle. I haven't had an infection in years and even then, that was my first.
But I won't test until later this week. Oddly enough, I had wild cramps last month from ovulation to AF. And this cycle the cramps are pretty quiet.
GL.


----------



## Erin2010

Thanks girls! mbch I looks like we are pretty much in the same boat! I my period due tomorrow and I am itching to do a HPT to try for an early sign!! Not sure how long I can wait this one out.


----------



## mbch

Keep me updated!


----------



## Erin2010

Hi wanted to keep you updated. My period is one day late now. Going to do HPT tomorrow. Hate all this waiting around!!!


----------



## Erin2010

Just did a pregnancy test and its negative. Period still not here and it should be. Not going to keep hopes high! Oh well, there goes another month of trying and waiting.


----------



## Lyra

Sorry :( But you're not out til AF arrives! :flower:

I've had what felt like the beginning of thrush but not fully developed if you know what I mean, for the last 3 days or so. I did a HPT yesterday - far too early cos I'm due on Monday, and it was a BFN! Trying hard to wait until AF is late til I test again but it's due on my 27th birthday so would be incredible if I got my BFP that day!


----------



## mbch

I got a BFP yesterday! The thrush was I guess my first sign.


----------



## Lyra

mbch said:


> I got a BFP yesterday! The thrush was I guess my first sign.

Congratulations!! Yay for those of us who've had thrush in the TWW, lol! :happydance: let's hope it results in more BFPs and not just horrible symptoms, haha!


----------



## Coco14

Stalking!! Good luck :)


----------



## whitglass

just got my BFP on saturday, thrush was my VERY first sign at 3/4 dpo as i have not had one in YEARS and was very suspicious... sure enough i was right!


----------



## mbch

Congrats Whitglass!


----------



## Erin2010

Congrats girls!! Well I am not sure whats going on with me. I am now 3 days late with period and have done 3 tests and each is negative. I have been feeling tired, boobs quite sore and I'm kind of surprised the tests where negative as I really feel pregnant. Maybe its too soon to tell? What do you think.


----------



## Lyra

I got a BFN too today :( No more thrush though so at least there's that! I'm trying to tell myself I'm not out til AF shows but I feel so far out of it I'm gone!


----------



## Erin2010

Hi Lyra, yep! Let's just wait and see what happens with AF. we could still be too early to test. Will keep you updated! Lots of good luck!!!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i havent had it in years and got it last month and no positive for me! good luck xx


----------



## xarlenex

Hope you get some answers soon. That's how my aunt knew she was pregnant with 4 out of 5 of her kids x


----------

